# Housemaid/baby sitter required in Al Ain



## mo_bay (May 30, 2010)

Hello All,

Desperately need a baby sitter/housemaid from 12 Aug in Al Ain. Any one can point me to the right direction then that will be a great. We have a 7 and 9 years old daughters. 

Thanks


----------

